# Поделитесь результатами лечения позвоночника



## Holic (3 Окт 2006)

Неужели никто не хочет поделиться результатами лечения? Или я не в ту тему зашла? Просто очень интересно!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Окт 2006)

*Поделитесь*

И мне тоже было бы интересно


----------



## Holic (5 Окт 2006)

Как-то не по себе становится от такого молчания...(


----------



## Helen (5 Окт 2006)

Эта линия вопроса рассматривается на этой странице

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum2/thread661.html?posted=1#post2246


----------



## Незнакомец (4 Ноя 2006)

Действительно на форуме почти ничего нет о послеоперационной реабилитации. Хотелось бы знать, как себя чувствуют пациенты, какова статистика успешных операций, какие осложнения наиболее характерны, как не допустить ошибки и т.д. 

Может быть кто-нибудь есть, кто хочет поделиться таким опытом?


----------



## ира 2 (4 Ноя 2006)

В этой клинике уж точно не делают операций.


----------



## Анатолий (6 Ноя 2006)

Уважаемый, Незнакомец!
Могу только прокомментировать одно, что многие пациенты приходят к Нам в клинику после оперативного лечения с повторяющимися болями, и после повторного обследования позвоночника выявляются повторные грыжи на прооперированном позвонке. 

Мы прикладываем все усилия для восстановления и изменения состояния пациента, но к сожалению этот восстановительный период протекает более длительно, чем у пациента без оперативного  вмешательства.


----------



## Мышь (20 Ноя 2006)

Клиника позвоночника приятно удивила хорошим коллективом и заботливым отношением к пациентам. Но у меня сложилось впечатление, что там просто конвейер. Схема лечения практически у всех одинаковая. Капельницы, криолечение, иголки и массаж. Даже мне, не медику, понятно, что у всех все протекает по-разному. Тем более, у меня как раз случился нестандартный случай.

Врачи чудесные (особенно иглорефлексотерапевт), медсестра просто чудо. Массажисты все великолепные. Все отличные профессионалы! Но все хорошо, пока у тебя все идет по плану. А если нет?

Вообщем совет - перед лечением где-либо побывайте хотя бы у 2 независимых врачей. Деньги отдать всегда успеете.

Ну а если проблемы незначительные, то , конечно, там вам помогут.
А мне как-то грустно.


----------



## Geolog (28 Янв 2007)

Прошло 2 месяца после того, как я начал делать "скручивания" и я уже по квартире хожу без трости и еще спец.добавки 3 раза в деньgood


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2007)

Какие спецдобавки, и какое основное состовляющее вещество?


----------



## Geolog (28 Янв 2007)

Желантин, мумие, цветочная пыльца, капсулы облепихи, комплекс дополнительного источника кальция, микроэлементов цинка и марганца,витамины Б6,Д3,КЛ и С. При болях в спине смесь быструмгель и флорапина.yahoo


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2007)

Вот и один из ответов на вопрос, почему у предков болело меньше. Всё это они кушали каждый день в пище, а не биодобавках.
Лет через 10 всё будет биодобавками.


----------



## Альбатрос (27 Дек 2007)

В 2005 году, проделывая тренировочный полет на пораплане, сложился и упал с 75 метров, сломал L2,L5, c осколками, травмами спинного мозга, и остальным букетом замечательных последствий. Была проведена операция по металоостеосинтезу с ревизией спиномозгового канала. Мало кто верил, что встану на ноги, последствиями травмы был грандиозный вялый парез нижних конечностей, но я хожу сам, и не только. Мне 35 лет, если кому интересно, отвечу на все вопросы!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2007)

Конечно интересно. Как вы считаете, что было наиболее эффективным методом?


----------



## Ell (28 Дек 2007)

Альбатрос написал(а):


> если кому интересно, отвечу на все вопросы!



*Снимки* прежде всего, пожалуйста.
Зачем ждать вопросов, если есть опыт? Просто поделитесь, если есть чем.


----------

